# Yes



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad we have a comparison of several manuscripts to study especially in this internet age. I'm not a KJV only but not far from it. lol I just like the way it reads. God will use His Word to reveal Himself to us. I would hate to be the one that changed one dot or tittle.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

.


----------



## edmister (Jun 20, 2009)

The majority opinion of Jewish and Christian biblical scholars is that "Jehovah" is not a historically accurate pronunciation of _YHWH_, *primarily because ancient Hebrew did not have a J sound.* *Also, vav, the Hebrew letter which is the "W" in YHWH, was pronounced closer to W, such as in "Yahweh," rather than the V in "Jehovah."* So, really, Jehovah is a Germanic pronunciation of the Latinized translation of _YHWH_, while "Yahweh" or "Yehowah" are far more likely to be the correct pronunciation. 

The King James Bible uses the form "Jehovah" very frequently (Genesis 22:14; Exodus 6:3; 17:15; Judges 6:24; Psalm 83:18; Isaiah 12:2; 26:4). The main thing worth noting is that having an exact pronunciation set in stone for the name _YHWH_ is not of critical importance. General names for God, such as "Lord" or "God" are used all throughout the Bible in both the Old and New Testaments, including the Hebrew words _El_, _Elohim_, and _Adonai_, and the Greek words _Theos_ and _Kurios_. Since the Bible was inspired by God, and He allowed the authors to refer to Him by these terms, then so may we. 

*It is doubtful that "Jehovah" is an accurate pronunciation of YHWH. 

You might want to study greek and Hebrew before trusting your organization who has failed at interpreting scriptures many times in the past. *


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

.


----------



## edmister (Jun 20, 2009)

The majority opinion of Jewish and Christian biblical scholars is that "Jehovah" is not a historically accurate pronunciation of _YHWH_, primarily because ancient Hebrew did not have a _J_ sound. Also, _vav_, the Hebrew letter which is the "W" in _YHWH_, was pronounced closer to _W_, such as in "Yahweh," rather than the _V_ in "Jehovah." So, really, Jehovah is a Germanic pronunciation of the Latinized translation of _YHWH_, while "Yahweh" or "Yehowah" are far more likely to be the correct pronunciation.

Ancient Hebrew did not have a _J_ sound. This Jehovah would have been pronounced YHWH or Yehweh. This is facts from Hebrew. Jehovah was later added due to English language having a difficult time with this pronunciation. It was not Jehovah as the original because Hebrew did not have a _J_ sound. Can't get around that.


----------



## edmister (Jun 20, 2009)

Duckchasr said:


> I'm glad we have a comparison of several manuscripts to study especially in this internet age. I'm not a KJV only but not far from it. lol I just like the way it reads. God will use His Word to reveal Himself to us. I would hate to be the one that changed one dot or tittle.


You are correct. All the translations align up except the New World Translation. They have added words, removed words and interpreted Greek and Hebrew wrong. All the scholars throughout history, including actual Greek and Hebrew scholars, have never translated the Bible like the New World Translation does. The Greek and Hebrew scholars actually know what the writings say and what the New World Translation does is add, remove or incorrectly translate the Greek and Hebrew. 

All throughout history is has been correctly translated but all of a sudden the New World Translation changes it up and it is considered correct by the JW? Doesn't work that way. I read various translations, but they all align and have aligned throughout history. 

John 1:1 is a perfect example. The New World Translation in the 1960's added "a" and little "god" to fit their doctrine. No other translation in history did this because the Greek and Hebrew are clear that "a" and little "god" are not there. This is just FACT!


----------



## kayenjeff (12 mo ago)

Hello, everyone. This is my first post. I'm happy to join this community. I have an academic background. I am currently searching for study abroad consultants. I would appreciate your feedback.


----------



## jimmydunk91 (7 mo ago)

If you are looking for high-quality products of clothing then juice wrld shop is the best place for you. if you check them then you won't regret missing them.


----------

